# Adding essential oils to unscented store brand lotion?



## Vanaseregwen

Is this a good idea or will I just waste money and make a mess?

A few years ago I recieved a lemon/basil scented bath set and I just LOVED it.  I can't find it anywhere and the ones I've tried are just pale comparisons to the origional.  

I'm picky when it comes to lotions, I just hate the sticky/slimy feel that most leave behind.  I prefer Olay Quench since it seems to work well for my skin.  

Would I be totally insane to add a few drops of lemon and basil essential oil to the unscented Quench?  I know too much oil can make the lotion seperate.  I also have no intention of ever selling lotions, so I'm not worried about trademarking, patents, or any legal issues.


----------



## carebear

you can get away with adding a few drops - but make sure the EOs you choose are safe.  and be aware, if you aren't already, that EOs don't always smell good or as you would expect

(I HATE basil EO)


----------



## Vanaseregwen

I had no idea about the smell!  Do you like basil in other things-like fresh basil in food?  Do you have any suggestions for an alternative?  Maybe a fragrance oil rather than an essential?


----------



## carebear

I adore basil as basil, but to ME (others may disagree) the EO smells dusty and not so nice.

FOs are developed to be consumer acceptable so you might have better luck there.


----------



## mandolyn

Another thing to consider when adding to already packaged lotions is how much of the EO or FO you add. It's possible to "break" the existing preservative.


----------



## IanT

Im a Licensed Massage Therapist, and I have at times had unscented lotions that I will add a few drops of EO's to depending on the clients needs, I do this away from the main bottle though, I measure out how much I need for the given treatment into another container, mix the right ratio of EO's for what Id like to achieve and then mix it with my finger or a Q-tip... sometimes the scents just dont jive, I reccommend trying to make your own lotion, it is SOOOOO easy... Ive been making my own for my practice, unscented bases with preservatives and then just adding a few drops of EO as need be as described above! 

HTH


----------



## Zenobiah

I did that once, years and years ago. Bought an unscented lotion and added ylang-ylang EO to it. Only I added a bit (WAY too) much and the emulsion-system busted.


----------



## Betsy

My son has dry skin and goes through tons of unscented lotion. He decided he likes the scent of my (Sweetcakes) Christmas spice soap and wanted lotion with that scent. I add about 3 drops to a 4 oz bottle of unscented lotion. It works fine.


----------

